# Alpine Touring: Skins or Crampons???



## jlively (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, I am new to AT and had question about climbing. 

I have a pair of Volkl Gotama's mounted with Marker Duke bindings and I was curious if when climbing in the backcountry, if skins or crampons were the better way to go or if both are good and just for different situations?

Thanks for the responses, Peace.

JL


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Regardless of what equipment you're on you'll use skins 99% of the time. Crampons are useful in certain situations but plenty of people get by without them. Still, I wish I had a pair for my split.

I guess the best answer is get both but the crampons will be in your pack mostly.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

When I ski BC, I just take my skins. When I ice climb, just crampons will do. When I bag a peak in the winter, both come with me. It all depends on what you are going to do that day. Most my ski routes just do not need crampons, they are steep, but since I can zig-zag, crampons are not needed. When a 14ner beakens, I never know what I will hit on the way up, so skins for the first half, typically, and then crampons for the second half. You are faster in skins and safer on crampons when the route gets real steep.


----------

